# Abruzzo move



## ksesock

We are looking to retire in 2018, but are in the initial stages of planning to move to the Abruzzo region. We were wondering about rent vs. buying, we were looking to go at least once a year for a couple of weeks at a time to check out the region. We are looking for something not necessarily in the piazza, but some what close to town. Can anyone recommend a particular town or area within Abruzzo, reasonably affordable? Apartment to start then once we live full time explore buying a property. Any help would be appreciated, thanks, Ken and Josephine


----------



## sheilamarsco

*moving to abruzzo*

abruzzo is such a large area and varies a lot from the south to the north i live in the north and love it here but that's not to say that the majella area doesn't have it's own beauty. wherever you go you will love the fabulous scenery. as for a town to recommend it's such a subjective thing as everyone likes different things. i like citta san angelo as it is near the autostrada 5 mins from the beach it has an historical centre but also a lot of new houses being built. the properties are very well priced and i think if you are looking for walk in properties rather than something to renovate then it is definitely worth a look. great shopping (new outlet village just built) teramo is a lovely city too perhaps not so much the surrounds but the centre is beautiful and it has great transport, shopping, restaurants etc. i hope all goes well for you i'm sure you won't regret the move if i can help at all just pm me (if that's possible)
QUOTE=ksesock;330510]We are looking to retire in 2018, but are in the initial stages of planning to move to the Abruzzo region. We were wondering about rent vs. buying, we were looking to go at least once a year for a couple of weeks at a time to check out the region. We are looking for something not necessarily in the piazza, but some what close to town. Can anyone recommend a particular town or area within Abruzzo, reasonably affordable? Apartment to start then once we live full time explore buying a property. Any help would be appreciated, thanks, Ken and Josephine[/QUOTE]


----------



## guardiagrele

*Hi*

Hi Ken and Josephine.

We look to retire around the same time. We have bought a very small summer home in Abruzzo (near Guardiagrele) and love it! We go each summer and are flying out tonight. If you are in the area, let us know. Would love to connect with other English speakers, even though I am working hard to learn the language and love it!

All the best with your retirement plans. We plan to spend much longer times in Abruzzo once we both retire as well.

Michele and Paul



ksesock said:


> We are looking to retire in 2018, but are in the initial stages of planning to move to the Abruzzo region. We were wondering about rent vs. buying, we were looking to go at least once a year for a couple of weeks at a time to check out the region. We are looking for something not necessarily in the piazza, but some what close to town. Can anyone recommend a particular town or area within Abruzzo, reasonably affordable? Apartment to start then once we live full time explore buying a property. Any help would be appreciated, thanks, Ken and Josephine


----------



## guardiagrele

*Hi*

Hello.
We have recently bought a very small house near Guardiagrele. We spend around 5-6 weeks there each summer and are flying out tonight! Once we retire, we plan to spend much more time in Abruzzo (after 2017 or 2018). 

Let us know if you are looking to connect with other English speakers. My great grandmother was from Glascow! My husbands parents were from Italy. He speaks the language much better than I do so I would love to build some relationships with English speakers as well as our wonderful neighbouring Italian speakers.

All the best,
Michele



sheilamarsco said:


> abruzzo is such a large area and varies a lot from the south to the north i live in the north and love it here but that's not to say that the majella area doesn't have it's own beauty. wherever you go you will love the fabulous scenery. as for a town to recommend it's such a subjective thing as everyone likes different things. i like citta san angelo as it is near the autostrada 5 mins from the beach it has an historical centre but also a lot of new houses being built. the properties are very well priced and i think if you are looking for walk in properties rather than something to renovate then it is definitely worth a look. great shopping (new outlet village just built) teramo is a lovely city too perhaps not so much the surrounds but the centre is beautiful and it has great transport, shopping, restaurants etc. i hope all goes well for you i'm sure you won't regret the move if i can help at all just pm me (if that's possible)
> QUOTE=ksesock;330510]We are looking to retire in 2018, but are in the initial stages of planning to move to the Abruzzo region. We were wondering about rent vs. buying, we were looking to go at least once a year for a couple of weeks at a time to check out the region. We are looking for something not necessarily in the piazza, but some what close to town. Can anyone recommend a particular town or area within Abruzzo, reasonably affordable? Apartment to start then once we live full time explore buying a property. Any help would be appreciated, thanks, Ken and Josephine


[/QUOTE]


----------



## angieq

*Caramanico Terme!*



ksesock said:


> We are looking to retire in 2018, but are in the initial stages of planning to move to the Abruzzo region. We were wondering about rent vs. buying, we were looking to go at least once a year for a couple of weeks at a time to check out the region. We are looking for something not necessarily in the piazza, but some what close to town. Can anyone recommend a particular town or area within Abruzzo, reasonably affordable? Apartment to start then once we live full time explore buying a property. Any help would be appreciated, thanks, Ken and Josephine


I live in Caramanico Terme - at least part of the year. It is a mountain spa town, with lots going on in the summer months, but rather cold and bleak in the winter. The winter does not last too long though. Properties are very cheap here, plenty of apartments for rent or sale. In summer apartments go for about €125 per week but cheaper long term. The weather is great in the summer, cooler than down below in the valleys where it can get to 38 degrees or more quite easily. Depends what you are looking for. No shortage of apartments to buy.. I looked at one yesterday next to my house - 2 bedroom fully restored with everything new including windows and doors, beams replaced with steel but still some beams retained for effect, new bathroom and kitchen but still retaining olde worlde charm of majella stone house. Gas central heating and also posh fireplace for only €79,000. Completely furnished and ready to move into! Amazing value, I was stunned. This town has everything you need including two supermarkets, post office, two banks, restaurants, cafes, all sorts of other shops so one need not go into the big city of Pescara except for unusual ourchases. People are very friendly indeed and helpful too. I love it here...


----------



## Julie-

Hi Ken and Josephine

I have to agree with Sheilamarsco, Abruzzzo is such a large region with vast differences (e.g. mountain villages vs sea villages) that it really depends upon your tastes and what catches your heart.

I can tell you that I thought I wanted something in Pescara or Francavilla al mare and when I actually went house hunting in 2010 bought something in a small village that just stole my heart. 

What I realized during my search is that I wanted to be part of a community, particularly as my Italian is very poor. In my village, everyone loves to help me learn new words! They are very supportive and love to test my ongoing knowledge. The bottom line is that I've been adopted by a village rather then be a resident in a city. For me it works!

Be open to the process and let your heart guide you.

Wish you all the best
Cheers
Julie


----------



## pudd 2

Julie- said:


> Hi Ken and Josephine
> 
> I have to agree with Sheilamarsco, Abruzzzo is such a large region with vast differences (e.g. mountain villages vs sea villages) that it really depends upon your tastes and what catches your heart.
> 
> I can tell you that I thought I wanted something in Pescara or Francavilla al mare and when I actually went house hunting in 2010 bought something in a small village that just stole my heart.
> 
> What I realized during my search is that I wanted to be part of a community, particularly as my Italian is very poor. In my village, everyone loves to help me learn new words! They are very supportive and love to test my ongoing knowledge. The bottom line is that I've been adopted by a village rather then be a resident in a city. For me it works!
> 
> Be open to the process and let your heart guide you.
> 
> Wish you all the best
> Cheers
> Julie


we live in abruzzo iam iterested wich part you have chosen


----------



## Julie-

pudd 2 said:


> we live in abruzzo iam iterested wich part you have chosen



Hi Pudd 2, we live close to Lanciano


----------



## maisie21

ksesock said:


> We are looking to retire in 2018, but are in the initial stages of planning to move to the Abruzzo region. We were wondering about rent vs. buying, we were looking to go at least once a year for a couple of weeks at a time to check out the region. We are looking for something not necessarily in the piazza, but some what close to town. Can anyone recommend a particular town or area within Abruzzo, reasonably affordable? Apartment to start then once we live full time explore buying a property. Any help would be appreciated, thanks, Ken and Josephine


Hi
We are moving to Abruzzo in two weeks time.
We have got a house in Ofena, in the Gran Sasso national park. Ofena is known locally as the 'oven of Abruzzo' because it gets so hot during the summer months. We will be living in a caravan to start with as our house has to be repaired following the 2009 earthquake. It is about 40minutes away from Pescara and quite close to Bussi and Popoli.
We are surrounded by mountains and can't wait for the move. Good luck with your search.
Judy:welcome:


----------



## Julie-

Hi ksesock

I have a town home in a small village close to Lanciano that I rent out as a holiday let when I'm not there. It is just to the side of the villages piazza.

I'm not sure if that's what you're looking for - in terms of buying vs renting, I think it matters where you are first within your own economic means. I've not really seen the market in my area go down despite the slumping Euro. Ultimately, I would encourage you to go often and see what area catches your heart, meets your needs and makes the most financial sense.


----------



## josephdemeyer

maisie21 said:


> Hi
> We are moving to Abruzzo in two weeks time.
> We have got a house in Ofena, in the Gran Sasso national park. Ofena is known locally as the 'oven of Abruzzo' because it gets so hot during the summer months. We will be living in a caravan to start with as our house has to be repaired following the 2009 earthquake. It is about 40minutes away from Pescara and quite close to Bussi and Popoli.
> We are surrounded by mountains and can't wait for the move. Good luck with your search.
> Judy:welcome:


welcome (back) to ofena ! my wife Vee is there rite now...meet up with her and Helmuth, Roberto and Tito..and the other english speaking ofenesi at the Aufinium bar ! joseph demeyer


----------



## italy

i would suggest that you rent rather than buy, it to my mind is the best way for anyone to make the move and experience first hand what living in Abruzzo is all about, for some strange reason you never get to hear the whole story about life here until you have bought your house and found out you are in the wrong place,that everyone knew it was a bad place to purchase a home due to floods or the harsh winters or the landslides..in a sense this often turns out to be our own faults as no one actually seems to ask the right questions and things like consumer rights here regarding honesty in terms of what information you receive when buying are very limited.... indeed your idea of flooding might be completely different to someone else that finds it normal to drive home while the roads are disappearing or to live in one heated room for half the year because they cannot get the rest of the house warm is maybe not normal but not a massive discomfort for them... if you buy its already too late to change your mind the day you sign the contract, if you rent, very small capital outlay, generally houses available in civilized built up areas, where you never know you might even have reasonable internet connections available.. for me at least its an obvious beetre choice to suggest rental.. i doubt that you will even have to pay more than 300 - 400 euro a month for a pretty civilized apartment or small house.. then you get to learn your own truth without getting stuck in one place . should you decide that its not for you.. i mean the location of the town or village the next year you can move to where you want.. although i would still suggest renting to keep out of the house market at the moment.. you can buy very cheaply here often because of historic problems with an area, it will cost you a fortune to have any work done which will then take you into a negative equity situation where selling will always involve a massive financial loss.. anyway those are my thoughts and i would really hope you heed them although i doubt it.. whatever you do best of luck


----------



## maisie21

Hi to you all.
We should have been arriving in Abruzzo today to make a new start in a house that we have got in beautiful Ofena, we had sold our house in the UK and Pickfords had emptied us out, but unfortuantely we have had to cancel the plan to move abroad at the last minute because of my husbands health.
We have a two bedroomed house, two storey barn and a 660sq.m garden full of olive, grapes, walnut,fruit and figs now to sell.
We had almost completely refurbished the top floor when the earthquake damaged it so although we bought it nearly six years ago we are no nearer moving in than before although we had bought a caravan to take over and live in for a while.
There is also two new single wrought iron beds(with mattresses)beautiful chest of drawers, fridge, microwave, tools etc that we had already bought so if anybody knows of someone who would like to buy them we will gladly sell.
We will be coming over in a few weeks to put the house on the market with an estate agent.It still needs repairing(the roof has to come off and a concrete collar and ties inserted) but it is in a beautiful quiet spot on the edge of the village, the neighbours are lovely and a few speak English. As you can imagine it is a very stressful time at the moment but I wish all of you that have made the move and those that are going to all the best for the future.
Enjoy.


----------



## sheilamarsco

yes it's always important to rent for a while before making any committments i guess that applies wherever you move to. winters are cold in abruzzo but the summers are long and hot and worth waiting for the scenery is unsupassed and the most common comment my guests make is how green and lush the countryside is.


----------



## pudd 2

sheilamarsco said:


> yes it's always important to rent for a while before making any committments i guess that applies wherever you move to. winters are cold in abruzzo but the summers are long and hot and worth waiting for the scenery is unsupassed and the most common comment my guests make is how green and lush the countryside is.


i have to disagri on the cold winters it depends were you are we are tuced into a mountain in the foothills at pretoro , and we hardly need an big coat or a pulover .it hardly drops much below freezing in the winter , snow yes cold winds no .if you want cold go to the north of abruzzo near the grand saso the town of AQ is the coldest place in the whole of italy pretoro is in Chieti region of abruzzo


----------



## italy

if you move here from the UK and or Italy.. basically any area of the world where houses are comfortable to live in, ie wooden floors,curtains and normal heating systems you will find that wherever you live in Italy from deep south to north that you feel cold in the winter.. its not just a question of where you live.. in fact i would say in the alpine region and the dolomite's where you get a good mix of non Italian style house because either the Germans or Austrians or Swiss have built them in wood you might well find yourself having a comfortable home.. Italian houses are built for very hardy people that like to sit around log fires.. and pile hundreds of blankets on the bed to keep warm, hot water bottles and go short on showers because its just too cold.. its total rubbish to suggest that north Abruzzo has a different climate to the south .. the only climatic difference that can be perceptibly felt is between the west and east of the Apennines and the vicinity of the coast of the Adriatic.. in fact Rocarrasso or Castel di Sangro cannot be compared to say Giulianova in basically any temp maps ones a seasde resort and the other two are the most famous of the Ski areas here.. its funny indeed how when its winter it can be suggested that certain areas are wonderful for skiing and the other times you here they have no cold.. and for skiing areas its not only essentail to have snow but also it has to be cold


----------



## NickZ

Cold is a subjective personal sensation. The reason you'll see locals wearing a coat in June is they think it's cold. At the same time the tourists will be wearing shorts thinking it's hot.



Personally it's not the cold I'd worry about. In a normal winter the temperatures aren't that low.

The thing to worry about is the rain and gloom.

But then weather varies. I think we've had two of the coldest winters ever in the last ten years. Plus two of the hottest summers.


----------



## pudd 2

NickZ said:


> Cold is a subjective personal sensation.  The reason you'll see locals wearing a coat in June is they think it's cold. At the same time the tourists will be wearing shorts thinking it's hot.
> 
> 
> 
> Personally it's not the cold I'd worry about. In a normal winter the temperatures aren't that low.
> 
> The thing to worry about is the rain and gloom.
> 
> But then weather varies. I think we've had two of the coldest winters ever in the last ten years. Plus two of the hottest summers.


your post makes a lot of sence if you in the shadow of the grand saso as AQ is its dam cold if you are in the valley on the rome motoway near bussi the wind is cold . if its so cold in the winter when they are skiing on the mountain behind me how , come i have used one can of deicer in 9 years and our out side tap hardly ever freezes the winters are verry mild in abruzzo we are 15 ski 20 mins warm adriatic francerviller al mare , we dont have bitter winds here as i said before we are tucked into the mountain


----------



## NickZ

Like I said cold is subjective. 

In Vasto I'm used to seeing people in winter coats with temperatures in the 20Cs.


----------



## sheilamarsco

the point about the housing is relevant when experiencing winter in abruzzo unlike houses in the uk most houses here that attract foreign buyers i.e., old stone farmhouses with lots of character are lovely to look at but difficult to keep heated in the winter. i don't sleep with piles of blankets but i do have an electric blanket plus central heating and double glazing so my lovely farmhouse has modern conveniences but it is still colder than scotland where i lived prior to moving here. the plus is that the winter doesn't last long and the summer is guaranteed.


----------



## josephdemeyer

*ofena*



maisie21 said:


> Hi to you all.
> We should have been arriving in Abruzzo today to make a new start in a house that we have got in beautiful Ofena, we had sold our house in the UK and Pickfords had emptied us out, but unfortuantely we have had to cancel the plan to move abroad at the last minute because of my husbands health.
> We have a two bedroomed house, two storey barn and a 660sq.m garden full of olive, grapes, walnut,fruit and figs now to sell.
> We had almost completely refurbished the top floor when the earthquake damaged it so although we bought it nearly six years ago we are no nearer moving in than before although we had bought a caravan to take over and live in for a while.
> There is also two new single wrought iron beds(with mattresses)beautiful chest of drawers, fridge, microwave, tools etc that we had already bought so if anybody knows of someone who would like to buy them we will gladly sell.
> We will be coming over in a few weeks to put the house on the market with an estate agent.It still needs repairing(the roof has to come off and a concrete collar and ties inserted) but it is in a beautiful quiet spot on the edge of the village, the neighbours are lovely and a few speak English. As you can imagine it is a very stressful time at the moment but I wish all of you that have made the move and those that are going to all the best for the future.
> Enjoy.


I am so sorry to read this. I believe we are neighbors; the house next to the garden. Please come by when you are in ofena; and we'll be glad to help you with real estate agent; as well as the other things ! joseph and izabela


----------



## italy

nick rather than limiting it to cold i would suggest temperature and how each of us cope is a subjective argument.. I know people that cannot stand the heat when for me its something that makes me feel healthy.. sort of warms the bones and makes aches and pains disappear, but i find the constant story about Abruzzo not suffering from cold a bit misleading as it is accepted that on the Adriatic side it is subject to a continental climate, not even a Mediterranean one, its obvious that its also very reliant on height above sea level as well and proximity to the coast.. these factors make your choice of area to live very important and confusing as well , the micro climates here are basically very important in terms of your choice of property along with price,which often happens to be peoples ultimate criteria .. the fact that L'Aquila as a province apart form small areas like rocarasso is always going to be much better in terms of cost per sq m and places like Vasto will always have a higher cost than places further inland or higher up.. that moving north to the Marche or south to Puglia is not really going to influence climatic conditions as much as one might think.. more so the height and sea distance but one thing for sure is that Italy does not have a tropical or sub tropical climate in any part , has extremes of temperatures that will be unsuitable for many people many times of the year and has more rain annually in most places than Manchester in the UK.. the main difference being it arrives over a much shorter period and with more intensity causing to my mind more problems than snow or cold .. or even earthquakes.. but Italy is a very problematic place in geological terms, as the last earthquake in Emilia proved ..


----------



## NickZ

My reason for pointing out the rain and gloom is most people thinking it's sunny and warm 365. If it's raining and 10C it feels like crap out for most people. OTOH if it's 10C and sunny it'll feel reasonable.

The rain autumn and winter is a bigger problem IMHO then the cold. Aquila is the coldest regional capital in Italy. But even Aquila isn't arctic. Still if it's raining and you feel trapped inside it's highly unlikely you'll be happy.


----------



## Larry and Arlene

Our plans are for a move to Abruzzo some time next year after we sell our southern California home. The discussions on climate are very helpful as we try to refine our search area. Generalizations are still valuable as it gives a range of impressions but we still have to allow for the inevitable exceptions. Currently, we are interested in the Sulmona area and wonder if being somewhat to the west of the spine of the Appenines makes a perceivable climatic difference? We plan to initially rent to get better aclimated and then see where experience leads us.


----------



## suzetruscan

*Hi Fellow Ca E*



Larry and Arlene said:


> Our plans are for a move to Abruzzo some time next year after we sell our southern California home. The discussions on climate are very helpful as we try to refine our search area. Generalizations are still valuable as it gives a range of impressions but we still have to allow for the inevitable exceptions. Currently, we are interested in the Sulmona area and wonder if being somewhat to the west of the spine of the Appenines makes a perceivable climatic difference? We plan to initially rent to get better aclimated and then see where experience leads us.


We also have recently list3d our house for sale and will Asap to Italy as soon as it sells. I sold our home in Santa Barbara 2& 1/2 yrs ago but this isLompoc and the area is almost impossible to sell without a realestate agent. We have been doing some minor things to improvements. Will you be taking any pets? What airport will you use and how far along are your plans we have just started. My husband Bob had to write to Illinois for another birth certificate as his was not accepted even though it was accepted for the Airforce and stated on the back it was for passport use.Nuts here in Ca! Husban is retired and I am a puppeteer sculptor and children's program tv producer on public comcast. Susan and Bob ps my family is from Northern italy.


----------



## Larry and Arlene

Hi-

Our plans are centered around going on the house sale market next Spring in the hopes of a little better real estate outlook. Another factor is we do have a pet we are very attached to, a cat who has been a very close companion for almost 18 years. He is approaching an end to his life and could not handle a move. Another factor in our delay.

We have done some traveling in Italy but have not had any Abuzzo experience. From what we have researched it seems an excellent starting point from the standpoint of good location and prices having not yet gone through the tourist stimulated inflation. We are looking at this as a potential for a very extended stay but see southern California as a fall back because of family, friends, and of course, climate.

We are looking a renting in Abruzzo initially due to the overall unsure economic conditions. But with selling our home, we are cutting our economic anchor here. We have made several English speaking contacts who have been very helpful. Another thing we are doing is making heavy use of Google Earth to literally drive down the streets of towns and villages that look promising.

At this point, we are inclined to be a little closer to the coast for a more moderate climate compared to winter in the mountains but are not attracted to the beach communities because of the turnover, density and higher prices. We are looking at smaller towns with everyday conveniences we can walk to.

Present plans are for a scouting trip in April so we are in the process of narrowing the field to make the most of that effort.

We are very excited about this and look forward to being able to make relatively short excursions to see some old favorite sites at more leisure and to discover new ones.

If you have reason to come to the San Diego area, we would be happy to share a botle of Muntipulciano d' Abruzzo and compare notes.

Larry and Arlene


----------



## italy

Larry and Arlene said:


> Hi-
> 
> Our plans are centered around going on the house sale market next Spring in the hopes of a little better real estate outlook. Another factor is we do have a pet we are very attached to, a cat who has been a very close companion for almost 18 years. He is approaching an end to his life and could not handle a move. Another factor in our delay.
> 
> We have done some traveling in Italy but have not had any Abuzzo experience. From what we have researched it seems an excellent starting point from the standpoint of good location and prices having not yet gone through the tourist stimulated inflation. We are looking at this as a potential for a very extended stay but see southern California as a fall back because of family, friends, and of course, climate.
> 
> We are looking a renting in Abruzzo initially due to the overall unsure economic conditions. But with selling our home, we are cutting our economic anchor here. We have made several English speaking contacts who have been very helpful. Another thing we are doing is making heavy use of Google Earth to literally drive down the streets of towns and villages that look promising.
> 
> At this point, we are inclined to be a little closer to the coast for a more moderate climate compared to winter in the mountains but are not attracted to the beach communities because of the turnover, density and higher prices. We are looking at smaller towns with everyday conveniences we can walk to.
> 
> Present plans are for a scouting trip in April so we are in the process of narrowing the field to make the most of that effort.
> 
> We are very excited about this and look forward to being able to make relatively short excursions to see some old favorite sites at more leisure and to discover new ones.
> 
> If you have reason to come to the San Diego area, we would be happy to share a botle of Muntipulciano d' Abruzzo and compare notes.
> 
> Larry and Arlene


excellent and reasonable posting and i can pretty well agree on all your points.. would also suggest if you are a follower of the montepulciano grape that this is an excellent criteria to add in to your search experience.. basically it means that if you choose an area based on vineyards climate will be more than suitable for human occupation.... you will find it along most of the inland hill sides close to the coast.. and from experience i can suggest areas here in the Teramo province that are delightful, colonella ,torrano nuovo,mosciano sant angelo and notaresco..all spring to mind as vibrant just set back from the coast communities ...where prices in terms of rentals will be much less than on the coast.. and all the areas are subject to a micro climate that reduces the amount of rainfall, ie grapes do not do so well where damp and humidity lead to the need to use lots of chemicals to combat mildew.. there are other famous areas that do well .. i am only listing the ones i know here ...one strange phenomenon at the moment is that due to the economic climate here sales are pretty well blocked.. whilst rentals are on the increase.. as people can afford rentals but banks will now loan to allow them to buy houses... and pay mortgages.. this is leading to a slightly more vibrant rental market.. another major reason is the introduction of the IMU tax.. so you find more rentals coming on the market as people try and offset costs of second and third homes.. this should balance out the demand factor so no huge rental cost increases in sight.. but the availability i believe will still be there next year in large numbers and a wide choice.. above all its important to make sure you have a proper rental contract all signed and stamped to avoid any problems with the tax agency


----------



## suzetruscan

*Hi larry and Arlene!*

Sounds like you have a great plan! We are slowly putting together our planning our 'order of importance agenda'. OUr two elderly cats are being adopted by our youngest son in Illinois a bachelor with a huge house to share. We understand your concern for your cat! W e will be taking three German Shepherds, a Green Wing Macaw, 4African Greys, and a male Eclectus. UGH LOL We plan to rent a travel van and had planned to fly into Pisa airport but have now learned Tuscany has an airport too? Renting first was not a consideration but we would consider. What we are hoping to buy is at least an acre or two with a large finished house and since I will be leaving my beloved 3huge wood fireplaces that feature is steller on my list!
And not too far from town, weather comparable to coastal here in Ca of course lol.
That wine I have not tried sounds yummy thank you for the invitation if you plan a trip up the coast we are in Mesa Oaks above Lompoc and we can compare notes and visit.
Susan and Bob










all unsure economic conditions. But with selling our home, we are cutting our economic anchor here. We have made several English speaking contacts who have been very helpful. Another thing we are doing is making heavy use of Google Earth to literally drive down the streets of towns and villages that look promising.

At this point, we are inclined to be a little closer to the coast for a more moderate climate compared to winter in the mountains but are not attracted to the beach communities because of the turnover, density and higher prices. We are looking at smaller towns with everyday conveniences we can walk to.

Present plans are for a scouting trip in April so we are in the process of narrowing the field to make the most of that effort.

We are very excited about this and look forward to being able to make relatively short excursions to see some old favorite sites at more leisure and to discover new ones.

If you have reason to come to the San Diego area, we would be happy to share a botle of Muntipulciano d' Abruzzo and compare notes.

Larry and Arlene[/QUOTE]


----------

